# Ich weiß + Infinitiv mit zu ?



## m.scharf

Ich habe schon im Internet und in ein paar Grammatikbüchern gelesen, dass man eine Infinitivkonstruktion (Infinitiv mit zu) bilden kann, wenn: 
*"Alle Verben, die eine „dass-Satz“ Ergänzung nutzen können: (Siehe: „dass“ - Sätze) - *_glauben, denken, meinen, hoffen, wissen, entscheiden, scheinen,…" (Quelle: Infinitiv mit zu (Infinitivsätze) | Grammatik | Unkomplizierte Erklärung)

*...und wenn das Subjekt im Hauptsatz mit dem Subjekt vom Nebensatz identisch ist.*_

Meine Frage ist jetzt aber, ob die folgenden Sätze richtig sind. Sie hören sich für mich als Nichtmuttersprachler ganz kommisch, seltsam und sogar falsch an!

_a) Ich denke, dass ich die Frage richtig verstanden habe. > Ich denke, die Frage richtig verstanden zu haben.

b) Ich weiß, dass ich die Prüfung bestehen kann. > Ich weiß, die Prüfung bestehen zu können._

Mit dem Verb "hoffen" klingt das für mich viel besser und auch natürlicher:

_c) Ich hoffe, dass ich die Hausarbeiten noch heute schaffe. > Ich hoffe, die Hausarbeiten noch heute zu schaffen._

Warum ist es aber bei den obengenannten Sätzen (mit *denken *und *wissen*) nicht der Fall?
Habe ich zufällig irgendeine Regel verpasst?

Ich bedanke mich schon mal im Voraus.

Liebe Grüße
Matheus


----------



## berndf

m.scharf said:


> b) Ich weiß, dass ich die Prüfung bestehen kann. > Ich weiß, die Prüfung bestehen zu können.


Das klingt zunächst logisch, aber ich glaube nicht, dass das jemand sagen würde. Ich zumindest nicht. Den Grund sehe ich in einem Konflikt mit einer anderen Bedeutung von:
_Etwas zu tun wissen = das Wissen, die Information und/oder die Fähigkeit haben, etwas tun zu können_.

Diese Bedeutung ist heute veraltet, so ziemlich jeder Deutscher ist aber wohl mit ihr aus Texten aus dem 19. Jahrhundert vertraut, wie zum Beispiel aus Grimms Märchen, mit denen man als Kind aufwächst. Darüber hinaus lebt diese Bedeutung in erstarrten Redewendungen fort, wie _etwas zu schätzen wissen_.


----------



## JClaudeK

m.scharf said:


> Meine Frage ist jetzt aber, ob die folgenden Sätze richtig sind. Sie hören sich für mich als Nichtmuttersprachler ganz kommisch, seltsam und sogar falsch an!
> 
> _a) Ich denke, dass ich die Frage richtig verstanden habe. > Ich denke, die Frage richtig verstanden zu haben.
> 
> b) Ich weiß, dass ich die Prüfung bestehen kann. > Ich weiß, die Prüfung bestehen zu können.
> 
> c) Ich hoffe, dass ich die Hausarbeiten noch heute schaffe. > Ich hoffe, die Hausarbeiten noch heute zu schaffen._


Diese Sätze sind grammatikalisch richtig, aber nur a) klingt meiner Meinung nach natürlich. Bei b) und c) ist die Version mit "dass" besser.


----------



## Demiurg

m.scharf said:


> _c) Ich hoffe, dass ich die Hausarbeiten noch heute schaffe. > Ich hoffe, die Hausarbeiten noch heute zu schaffen._





JClaudeK said:


> Diese Sätze sind grammatikalisch richtig, aber nur a) klingt meiner Meinung nach natürlich. Bei b) und c) ist die Version mit "dass" besser.



Wenn man "noch" und "heute" vertauscht, klingt Satz c) ganz normal:

_Ich hoffe, die Hausarbeiten heute noch zu schaffen._

Im allgemeinen sind die Varianten mit "zu" etwas gehobener als die mit "dass".  Umgangssprachlich würde man m.E. immer "dass" bevorzugen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> Im allgemeinen sind die Varianten mit "zu" etwas gehobener als die mit "dass". Umgangssprachlich würde man m.E. immer "dass" bevorzugen.



Ganz besonders mit "wissen" wirkt eine Infinitivergänzung gehoben, bzw. veraltet (s. #2).


----------



## Hutschi

m.scharf said:


> > Ich weiß, die Prüfung bestehen zu können.


Dieser Sattz klingt für mich (mit meinem heutigen Sprachstand) nicht idiomatisch.
Sowohl mit "hoffen" als auch mit "denken" funktioniert es aber.

Ich hoffe, die Prüfung bestehen zu können.
Ich denke, die Prüfung bestehen zu können.

Beachte die leicht unterschiedliche Bedeutung.

Ich denke, mit "weiß" funktioniert es nicht gut, weil "weiß" eine exakte Angabe macht.
Hoffen und denken sind hier offender.

Bei Sätzen mit "dass" ist es anders.

"Ich weiß, dass ich die Prüfung bestehen kann."

Vielleicht kommt bei "weiß" die von Bernd erwähnte Form dazwischen, das vermute ich auch.


berndf said:


> _Etwas zu tun wissen = das Wissen, die Information und/oder die Fähigkeit haben, etwas tun zu können_.



Eine mögliche Form, die noch eine weitere Bedeutung angibt, ist:

Er weiß die Prüfung zu bestehen. (Wahrscheinlich auch veraltet, aber noch in meinem aktiven Sprachgebrauch. Gehobener Stil.) (ungefähr:  Er ist in der Lage/er ist geschickt darin, die Prüfung zu bestehen.)

Duden: wissen
Bedeutung 4


> in der Lage sein, etwas zu tun



Die Form _Ich weiß, die Prüfung bestehen zu können.  _ist also blockiert.


----------



## bearded

> Alle Verben, die eine „dass-Satz“ Ergänzung nutzen können....


Etwas merkwürdig finde ich manchmal - in diesem Zusammenhang - die Verwendung des Verbs ''ankündigen'' im Deutschen (z.B. in TV-Nachrichten), vgl.
_Der Papst kündigte an, nächste Woche nach Afrika zu reisen _u.Äh.
,wobei es in anderen Sprachen heißen würde ..._kündigte an, ...dass er reisen wird ._
Wenn ich mich nicht irre, wird ''(zu+)Infinitiv-Präsens'' nach dem Verb ankündigen oft anstelle eines (in den meisten modernen europäischen Sprachen nicht existierenden) Infinitiv-Futurs benutzt.  Es ist so, als ob ''ankündigen'' allein alles Darauffolgende in die Zukunft rücken (und daher danach nur ein einfacher Infinitiv reichen)  würde.
Auf Französisch oder Englisch würden diese Sätze etwa schräg klingen: _il a annoncé de voyager la semaine prochaine../ he announced to travel next week..._


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> Der Papst kündigte an, nächste Woche nach Afrika zu reisen


Very idiomatic and completely normal.


bearded said:


> Wenn ich mich nicht irre, wird ''(zu+)Infinitiv-Präsens'' nach dem Verb ankündigen oft anstelle eines (in den meisten modernen europäischen Sprachen nicht existierenden) Infinitiv-Futurs benutzt


Na ja, Futur wird im Deutschen doch sehr oft durch Präsens und Hinweiswörter ausgedrückt. Das hat hier nichts speziell mit "ankündigen" zu tun.

_Wir gehen morgen ins Kino.
Er reist nächste Woche nach Afrika._


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> Very idiomatic and completely normal


Would you consider it idiomatic and normal even if the 'nächste Woche' part was missing? If so, I would say it is a German peculiarity, sort of.
_Der Papst kündigte an, nach Afrika zu reisen_.

And did you consider my above example sentences in French and English? I used the verbs corresponding to 'ankündigen'.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> _Der Papst kündigte an, nach Afrika zu reisen_.


Ja, das wäre auch OK. Hier genügt dann tatsächlich schon "ankündigen" um zu verstehen, dass es sich um eine zukünftige Aktion handelt.



bearded said:


> If so, I would say it is a German peculiarity, sort of.


Ja, das ist es wohl. Aber die entspannte Verwendung von Präsens für Futur ist ja nun wirklich sehr bekannt und ein integraler Bestandteil unseres System der grammatischen Zeiten.

Zwar verwenden wir im Deutschen ja ohnehin gerne Adverbien und Partikel, aber es genügt schon, wenn semantisch klar ist, dass es zukünftig ist.

_Ich komme auch zum Grillen. (=werde morgen Abend auch zum Grillfest kommen)
Kein Problem, ich schreib es für dich auf. (=werde es nachher aufschreiben)_



bearded said:


> And did you consider my above example sentences in French and English?


Ja, Englisch verhält sich anders.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> _Der Papst kündigte an, nach Afrika zu reisen_.


Der Satz ist eher unwahrscheinlich, aber aus einem anderen Grund als den, an den du denkst: An dieser Stelle ist dann keine Infinitiv-Klausel notwendig, sondern man wird einfach eine _Afrikareise_ ankündigen.


bearded said:


> Wenn ich mich nicht irre, wird ''(zu+)Infinitiv-Präsens'' nach dem Verb ankündigen oft anstelle eines (in den meisten modernen europäischen Sprachen nicht existierenden) Infinitiv-Futurs benutzt. Es ist so, als ob ''ankündigen'' allein alles Darauffolgende in die Zukunft rücken (und daher danach nur ein einfacher Infinitiv reichen) würde.


Das ist nicht nur eine Frage des fehlenden Futur-Infinitivs. Wahrscheinlich ist die Bezeichnung_ Präsens_ im Deutschen manchmal etwas irreführend. Tatsächlich bezeichnet die From nur, dass die Handlung nicht in der Vergangenheit statt fand. Gegenwart und Vergangenheit sind Grenzfälle dessen, was diese Form ausdruckt und zwischen diesen Grenzfällen kann man unterscheiden, man muss es aber nicht, wenn es für die Aussage nicht relevant ist.


----------



## elroy

bearded said:


> Auf Französisch oder Englisch würden diese Sätze etwa schräg klingen: _il a annoncé de voyager la semaine prochaine../ he announced to travel next week..._


Der englische Satz ist nicht nur etwas schräg sondern gänzlich falsch.

Oft ist in nur einer der beiden Sprachen ein Infinitivsatz möglich:

Er glaubt, das Problem lösen zu können.  
He believes to be able to solve the problem. 

Er liebt, in den Bergen zu wandern. 
He loves to hike in the mountains.


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> Ich komme auch zum Grillen. (=werde morgen Abend auch zum Grillfest kommen)
> Kein Problem, ich schreib es für dich auf. (=werde es nachher aufschreiben)


Ich bin mir dessen längst bewusst, dass im Deutschen oft Präsens für Futur (evtl. mit Zeitpartikeln/-angaben) verwendet wird.  Hier ist aber von *Verben, die eine „dass-Satz“- Ergänzung nutzen können *lt. OP die Rede.



Kajjo said:


> Ja, Englisch verhält sich anders


Es freut mich, dass Du es bestätigst. Aber es ist nicht nur Englisch. In allen mir bekannten Sprachen - außer Deutsch - (inklusive meiner geringen/bescheidenen Griechisch und Arabisch) wäre ein Satz wie
_Der Papst kündigte an, nach Afrika zu reisen_
falsch_. _In diesem Sinne ist es für mich eine deutsche Besonderheit bzw. Ausnahme. Und für mich geht es sehr wohl um das Verb ''ankündigen'' und die Art, wie es verwendet wird.
  In den anderen Sprachen wären nur folgende Strukturen (übersetzt) richtig:
Entweder _Der Papst kündigte seine Absicht/seinen Willen an, nach Afrika zu reisen _oder _Der Papst kündigte an, dass er nach_ _Afrika reisen will/wird _oder noch _Der Papst kündigte an, nach Afrika reisen zu wollen_.
Der Nebensatz...._, nach Afrika zu reisen _(also mit einem einfachen zu+Infinitiv) wäre meines Wissen in den meisten Sprachen inkorrekt.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> Der Nebensatz...._, nach Afrika zu reisen _(also mit einem einfachen zu+Infinitiv) wäre meines Wissen in den meisten Sprachen inkorrekt.


Ja, das kann gut sein. Im Deutschen ist der Satz perfekt idiomatisch und grammatisch korrekt. 

Ich sehe immer noch nicht, was genau das Besondere an "ankündigen" sein soll. Einzig vielleicht, dass es das Zukünftige schon semantisch enthält und es daher _noch_ unnötiger ist, temporale Ergänzungen hinzuzufügen.

_(Nächste Woche | Im Dezember | Bald) reist der Papst nach Afrika.
Er hat angekündigt, nach Afrika zu reisen. <ohne weitere temporale Ergänzung).
Er hat angekündigt, (nächste Woche | im Dezember | bald) nach Afrika zu reisen._

Kontext: _Ich gehe heute Abend ins Kino._
Aussagen: _<keine temporale Ergänzung, weil Kontext klar>
Mein Vater hat versprochen, mich abzuholen. 
Mein Vater hat freiwillig angeboten, mich abzuholen.
Mein Vater hat sich breit schlagen lassen, mich abzuholen.
Mein Vater hat zum Glück zugestimmt, mich abzuholen.
Mein Vater hat sich überreden lassen, mich abzuholen._

"Ankündigen" funktioniert nicht anders als viele andere Verben auch.


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> "Ankündigen" funktioniert nicht anders als viele andere Verben auch.


Danke, ich sehe es ein.
 MMn steht die Bedeutung von  ''ankündigen'' übrigens der von ''bekanntgeben'' nahe.  Wäre für Dich ein Satz wie
_Der Papst gab bekannt, nach Afrika zu reisen_
ebenfalls korrekt? (In anderen Sprachen: undenkbar).

Würdest Du die Formulierung
_Der Papst gab seine Absicht/seinen Plan bekannt, nach Afrika zu reisen_
nicht für richtiger halten?
Mir erscheint allenfalls die Fassung _Der Papst gab bekannt, nach Afrika reisen zu wollen_ völlig korrekt.

(Wenn ''bekanntgeben'' aber mit zu den ''vielen anderen Verben'' gehört, dann liege ich natürlich auch hier falsch.)


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> Der Papst gab bekannt, nach Afrika zu reisen


Weniger idiomatisch. "Bekanntgeben" klingt hier seltsam mit dem Infinitivsatz. Ich würde nicht sagen grammatisch falsch, aber semantisch unpassend. "Bekanntgeben" scheint nicht zu der Liste der vielen Verben zu gehören, die die temporale Ergänzung unnötig machen.

_Der Papst gab bekannt, schon im kommenden Jahr nach Afrika zu reisen._

Das wiederum geht problemlos. Die zusätzliche temporale Ergänzung erlaubt den Präsens-Infinitiv.

Auch negative Statements sind denkbar:

_Der Papst gab bekannt, niemals wieder nach Afrika zu reisen._



bearded said:


> Mir erscheint allenfalls die Fassung _Der Papst gab bekannt, nach Afrika reisen zu wollen_ völlig korrekt.


Das funktioniert natürlich sowieso. In diesem Beispiel wäre es auch eine gute Lösung, die allerdings ziemlich formal klingt.


----------



## Hutschi

Genau: Als Absichtserklärung ist es unproblematisch:

Der Papst gab bekannt, nach Afrika reisen zu wollen.



Kajjo said:


> Der Papst gab bekannt, niemals wieder nach Afrika zu reisen.


Genau. Das ist eine absolute Aussage über die Zukunft. Deshalb ist es semantisch etwas unklar, denn der Wahrheitswert ist objektiv noch nicht klar. Trotzdem ist es  idiomatisch. Es spricht über die Zukunft.

_Der Papst gab bekannt, niemals wieder nach Afrika reisen zu wollen._

Das wäre die Aussage, für die es eigentlich steht.

---


> Der Papst gab bekannt, nach Afrika zu reisen


Hier ist es mehrdeutig und damit semantisch unklar.
Es ist nicht klar, ob die Reise in der (relativen) Gegenwart oder Zukunft stattfindet.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Hier ist es mehrdeutig und damit semantisch unklar.
> Es ist nicht klar, ob die Reise in der (relativen) Gegenwart oder Zukunft stattfindet.


Richtig, die Mehrdeutigkeit blockiert wohl, dass der Satz semantisch idiomatisch ist. 

Im Deutschen können wir problemlos Präsens statt Futur verwenden, wenn der Kontext die Zukünftigkeit klarstellt. Dies kann einfach durch den Inhalt klar sein, durch Futur-bezogene Verben oder durch temporale Ergänzungen.


----------



## Maformatiker

bearded said:


> In diesem Sinne ist es für mich eine deutsche Besonderheit bzw. Ausnahme. Und für mich geht es sehr wohl um das Verb ''ankündigen'' und die Art, wie es verwendet wird.


Das Wort ankündigen bedeutet, "etwas bekanntgeben, das in der Zukunft stattfinden wird". Damit unterscheidet es sich von "bekanntgeben"

Bsp. aus dwds:


> Er gab uns seine Verlobung bekannt.


Dies wird so verstanden, dass er sich bereits verlobt hat. Im Gegensatz dazu bedeutet: "Er kündigte (uns) seine Verlobung an", dass er sich noch nicht verlobt hat und demnächst verloben wird.

Es mag sein, dass es für diese Bedeutung keine wörtliche Übersetzung in vielen anderen Sprachen gibt. Per se ist die einem Verb inhärente Zukünftigkeit aber nichts besonderes. Ähnliches gilt zum Beispiel für die Verben voraussagen, vorhersagen, planen, vorhaben...


----------



## bearded

Maformatiker said:


> Es mag sein, dass es für diese Bedeutung keine wörtliche Übersetzung in vielen anderen Sprachen gibt


Im Italienischen existiert eigentlich das Verb _preannunciare _(to give advance notice/im Voraus bekanntgeben), aber auch nach diesem Verb ist ein einfaches ''zu+Präsens-Infinitiv'' wie im Deutschen nicht möglich.
Ich bin klar von meiner Romanischen Muttersprache beeinflusst, und das ist der Grund, warum ich die deutsche Verwendung/Handhabung von ''ankündigen'' merkwürdig gefunden habe (eine ''deutsche Besonderheit'').


----------



## Maformatiker

Diese Besonderheit tritt in vielen auf die Zukunft hinweisenden Verben auf:

Ich habe vor, (nächste Woche) in den Urlaub zu fahren.
Ich plane, meinen Job zu kündigen.
Ich sage jetzt schon voraus, (heute abend) mit dem Zug zu spät anzukommen.

Bei all diesen Sätzen is auch ohne Zeitangabe klar, dass sich der Infinitiv auf die Zukunft bezieht.


----------



## bearded

Maformatiker said:


> Diese Besonderheit tritt in vielen auf die Zukunft hinweisenden Verben auf


Aus meiner Sicht besteht die 'Besonderheit' nur bzw. hauptsächlich beim Verb ankündigen.  Die anderen von Dir aufgelisteten Verben (deren Übersetzungen natürlich)  verhalten sich meines Wissens in den meisten Sprachen genauso wie im Deutschen (obwohl ich über ''voraussagen'' auch im Deutschen Zweifel hege: meinst Du vielleicht ''voraussehen''?):
'ankündigen' gehört in anderen Sprachen einfach nicht mit zur Liste.  Aber dank Eurer Erklärungen habe ich diese Differenz voll zur Kenntnis genommen.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> (obwohl ich über ''voraussagen'' auch im Deutschen Zweifel hege: meinst Du vielleicht ''voraussehen''?):


Ich finde den Satz


Maformatiker said:


> Ich sage jetzt schon voraus, (heute abend) mit dem Zug zu spät anzukommen.


auch etwas seltsam. So würde _ich_ mich nicht ausdrücken.

Mit "voraussehen" klingt er schon besser:
"Ich sehe  schon voraus, (heute abend) mit dem Zug zu spät anzukommen."

Obwohl ich auch hier eher sagen würde "Ich sehe  schon voraus, dass ich (heute abend) mit dem Zug zu spät ankomme/ ankommen werde."


----------



## bearded

In den heutigen deutschen 3sat-Nachrichten ist u.A. (unter dem Titel '_'Atomkraft: Deutschland gegen grünes EU-Label''_) zu lesen:
_Die Bundesregierung habe der französischen Ratspräsidentschaft erklärt, ein Veto gegen den entsprechenden Rechtsakt einzulegen._



Kajjo said:


> "Bekanntgeben" klingt hier seltsam mit dem Infinitivsatz. Ich würde nicht sagen grammatisch falsch, aber semantisch unpassend. "Bekanntgeben" scheint nicht zu der Liste der vielen Verben zu gehören, die die temporale Ergänzung unnötig machen.


Klingt ''erklären''  mit dem Infinitivsatz für Deine Ohren normal oder seltsam?  Bemerkenswert ist die Tatsache, dass Deutschland noch kein Veto eingelegt hat: das Verb ''erklären'' bezieht sich im obigen Satz klar auf die Zukunft.  Die ''deutsche Besonderheit'' dehnt sich also aus (in anderen Sprachen würde es heißen: ''..erklärt, ein Veto einlegen zu wollen/einzulegen zu beabsichtigen) - und die Liste der Verben, die ''die temporale Ergänzung unnötig machen'', scheint zusehends (grenzenlos?) länger zu werden.


----------



## Hutschi

bearded said:


> - und die Liste der Verben, die ''die temporale Ergänzung unnötig machen'', scheint zusehends (grenzenlos?) länger zu werden.


Listen sind selten geschlossene Listen. Sie sind also oft unvollständig.



> _Die Bundesregierung habe der französischen Ratspräsidentschaft erklärt, ein Veto gegen den entsprechenden Rechtsakt einzulegen._


Hier ist aber ohne weiteren Kontext nicht klar, ob die Erklärung das Veto beinhaltet oder ob es erst später erfolgen soll.
Die Zukunft ergibt sich aber inhaltlich daraus, dass es sonst heißen würde: _Die Bundesregierung hat bei der französischen Ratspräsidentschaft ein Veto gegen den entsprechenden Rechtsakt eingelegt._
Hieraus folgt dann die benannte Zukunft für das Erklärte.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> Klingt ''erklären'' mit dem Infinitivsatz für Deine Ohren normal oder seltsam?


Ich finde "erklären" klingt hier seltsam und wurde für mich falsch verwendet. Der Infinitivsatz passt, wenn man die seltsame Verwendung von "erklären" hinnimmt.


----------

